# Sticky  AqAdvisor - Intelligent aquarium stocking calculator



## yhbae

Hi guys,

Since the previous thread on this app has been lost during the last accident, I've created a new one. 

What's new for 2010 04 25 build:

- Updated the minimum tank size requirement for swordtales to 20x10! I realize this is small given the size of the species, but with a reason. If you want to see the thread that talks about this topic, please PM me, I can provide the link.
- Silvertip Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Red Eye Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Penguin Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Tiger Barb, Green Tiger Barb and Albino Tiger Barbs have been marked as common shoalers.
- "Seriously overstocked" warning has been split into two levels and the lower level warning has been toned down.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 303.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 869.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

New feature: Saltwater version has been released in this release. Initially it will only features 14 species. Please look at the instructions on the application page for requesting new species and reporting incorrect results. Suggestions are also welcome! This release is highly experimental - significant efforts will be spent improving this version of the application.


----------



## Death's Sting

great tool, its fun to see what kind of combos work.


----------



## yhbae

Death's Sting said:


> great tool, its fun to see what kind of combos work.


Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 02 build:

- Added Pearl Danio (Danio albolineatus).
- Added Golden Dwarf Cichlid/Goldeneye Cichlid (Nannacara anomala).
- Added Purple Spotted Gudgeon (Morgurnda adspersa).
- Added Empire Gudgeon (Hypseleotris compressa).
- Added Australian Smelt (Retropinna semoni).
- Added Red Fin Caudopunk (Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus).
- Added Neon Blue Cichlid (Paracyprichromis nigripinnis).
- Added Hunch Backed Limia (Limia nigrofasciata).

- Updated the size of Puntius sachsii to 3.0 inches.
- Minimum tank size for Kribensis has been updated to 24x12.
- Different species of Gouramies have been marked as incompatible to each other.
- Mouth size of Frontosa has been increased capable of eating 4.5 inch species when fully grown up.
- Size of female swordtale has been adjusted back to 4 inches (same as the male).

- Added 30g Oceanic Cube tank dimension.

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 84.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 878.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 04 30), please check out the following thread.


----------



## 24/7

Made it a Sticky

Thanks


----------



## yhbae

24/7 said:


> Made it a Sticky
> 
> Thanks


Thanks much!


----------



## Fish Whisper

Awesome! calculator


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 09 build:

- This release is really a special edition for Betta (Splenden)! They are a common species for fish keepers but with peculiar compatibility requirement so I want to make sure compatibility is accurately addressed. Basically it is an attempt to address compatibility of betta vs everything else (well, at least a shot at it, I'm sure it will need further adjustments). Please see the long message at the bottom of this post for the details and let me know if any of it sounds inaccurate! Apology in advance for the length of this post.
- Added Bearded/Checkerboard/Filigree Cory (Scleromystax barbatus).
- Added Lacerda Cory C015 (Scleromystax lacerdai C015).
- Added a note to male Betta that they can become stressful under presence of too many shoaling species around it in a small tank.
- Added Hi Fin Peppered Cory (Scleromystax macropterus).
- Added Scleromystax prionotos.
- Size of Dwarf Petricola has been adjusted down to 3.5 inches.
- Congo Tetra has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Tiger Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Aggression for Yoyo Loach has been increased.
- Dwarf Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Yoyo Loach has been marked as fin nipper.
- Bioload factors for larger cories have been increased slightly.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 879.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 05 07), please check out the following thread.

-----
"A note on betta compatibility. For the male betta (splenden only), I went through a great deal of trouble to identify compatible species in greater depth.
At a higher level, I have created the following groups:
- ""Corydoras""
- ""Large Snail""
- ""Small Peaceful Loach""
- ""Small Peaceful Shoaling""
(I may need to create more groups in the future)
I've marked Betta male as being incompatible (will recommend user to do further research) with EVERYTHING except these groups. ""Corydoras"" group is self explaning - it contains those species. ""Large Snail"" group contains all snails that are larger than 0.5 inches. Ramshorn is considered small and there are reports that Betta consumes them. ""Small Peaceful Loach"" group contains currently only one family of species - Kuhli Loach family. ""Small Peaceful Shoaling"" group currently contains the following species listed below. They are basically anything that shoals in the mid/upper level, peaceful, under 3 inches, and not fin nippers. If anything here shouldn't belong in this group, PLEASE LET ME KNOW (especially the fin nippers)."

Species listed under "Small Peaceful Shoaling" group:

- Allens Rainbowfish
- Australian Smelt
- Axelrods Rainbowfish
- Black Neon Tetra
- Blackline Rasbora
- Bleeding Heart Tetra
- Blind Cave Tetra
- Bloodfin Tetra
- Blue Back Blue Eye
- Blue Emperor Tetra
- Cairns Rainbowfish
- Cardinal Tetra
- Celebes Halfbeak
- Celebes Rainbowfish
- Celestial Pearl Danio
- Checkered Barb
- Cherry Barb
- Cherry Spot Rasbora
- Clown Killifish
- Danio erythromicron
- Delicate Blue Eye
- Diamond Tetra
- Dwarf Pencilfish
- Dwarf Rainbowfish
- Dwarf Rasbora
- Ember Tetra
- Emerald Eye Rasbora
- Emperor Tetra
- Espei Rasbora
- Five Banded Barb
- Flag Tetra
- Flame Tetra
- Fly River Rainbowfish
- Flyspeck Hardyhead
- Forktail Rainbowfish
- Furcata Rainbowfish
- Galaxy Rasbora
- Gardneri Killifish
- Garnet Tetra
- Glass Bloodfin Tetra
- Glowlight Danio
- Glowlight Tetra
- Gold Barb
- Gold Tetra
- Golden Barb
- Golden Dwarf Barb
- Golden Pencilfish
- Green Barb
- Green Fire Tetra
- Green Neon Tetra
- Harlequin Rasbora
- Hatchet
- Head and Tail Light Tetra
- Honey Blue Eye
- Kamaka Rainbowfish
- Kamaka Rainbowfish
- Kiunga Blue Eye
- Lake Eacham Rainbowfish
- Lake Mbuta Rainbowfish
- Lampeye Killifish
- Lemon Tetra
- Marble Hatchet
- Melon Barb
- Microrasbora kubotai
- Misool Rainbowfish
- Mosquito Rasbora
- Nana Rasbora
- Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish
- Neon Tetra
- Odessa Barb
- Ornate Rainbowfish
- Ornate Tetra
- Pacific Blue Eye
- Panda Tetra
- Pearl Danio
- Platinum Hatchet
- Pygmy Rainbowfish
- Red Dwarf Rasbora
- Red Phantom Tetra
- Redline Rasbora
- Redstripe Rasbora
- Redtail Rasbora
- Redtail Splitfin
- Rose Danio
- Rosy Red Minnow
- Rosy Tetra
- Ruby Barb
- Rummynose Rasbora
- Rummynose Tetra
- Sawbwa Barb
- Spotted Blue Eye
- Spotted Rainbowfish 
- Swift Rasbora
- Tami River Rainbowfish
- Threadfin RainbowFish
- Tiger Danio
- White Cloud Mountain Minnow
- Zebra Danio

Species currently listed under "Small Pleco" group: (any pleco under 5 inches)
- Albino Bristlenose Pleco
- Bristlenose Pleco
- Chocolate Zebra Pleco L270
- Clown Pleco
- Flash Pleco
- Goby Pleco
- Golden Bristlenose Pleco
- King Tiger Pleco
- Mega Clown Pleco L340
- Pitbull Pleco
- Rubberlip Pleco
- Rubbernose Pleco
- Spotted Rubberlip Pleco L187a
- Starlight Bristlenose Pleco L183
- Zebra Pleco

*In summary, it would be greately helpful if you could point out for me:*
- If you find species from the above list that are not safe with Betta splenden with long fins.
- Point out species that are not talked about in this post but safe with Betta splenden. I have not covered any non-shoaling species so I must have missed something there. So far, I have the following in the list: (African Dwarf Frog, Oto).

Thank you!


----------



## yhbae

Fish Whisper said:


> Awesome! calculator


Thanks!


----------



## Fish Whisper

yhbae said:


> Thanks!


Did you really make it?
Even if you just found it, its worth applause for bringing it here.


----------



## yhbae

Fish Whisper said:


> Did you really make it?
> Even if you just found it, its worth applause for bringing it here.


Yup I made it. If you have any suggestions, please let me know too.


----------



## katienaha

again i'll state as in the other forum, gold barbs and green barbs are not peaceful in regards to bettas


----------



## yhbae

katienaha said:


> again i'll state as in the other forum, gold barbs and green barbs are not peaceful in regards to bettas


Yup that has been noted. Thanks.


----------



## eternity302

Should of read second page before i posted anything LOL!
Anyways,g ood work! Thanks for showing me that i'm COMPLETELY overstock HAHA~~


----------



## gimlid

very cool, I like it


----------



## platydoras3474

I'm 101% overstocked


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 17 build:

- Added Gold Laser Cory Cw010.
- Added Leopard Frog Pleco (Peckoltia sp. L134).
- Added Banded Gourami (Colisa fasciata).
- Added Betta smaragdina.
- Added Long-Finned African Tetra (Alestes longipinnis).
- Added Bluefin Notho Killifish (Nothobranchius rachovii Beira 98).
- Added Exochochromis anagenys.
- Added Opaline Gourami as an alias to Blue Gourami.
- Added Silver Flying Fox (Crossocheilus reticulatus).
- Gold Barb has been taken out from the "small peaceful shoaling" group.
- Platy has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Molly has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Swordtale has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Ameca splendens has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Added more notes to the male Betta splenden about unexpected potential aggression.
- Oscar has been marked as a jumper.
- All arowana species have been marked as jumpers.
- Scleromystax barbatus has been updated to be compatible with temperature up to 24.

- Added Atman (Amtop) AT-3388 1200L filter.

- Added 125L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 90L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 200L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 240L Fluval Roma tank dimension.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 893.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 88.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 305.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 05 07), please check out the following thread.


----------



## Dustman

This thing is amazingly handy, thanks for all of your efforts 

Very useful in planning new tanks.


----------



## yhbae

Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 23 build:

- Added Asher/Bumblebee/Tucano Cory (Corydoras tukano C064).
- Male Swordtales have been marked somewhat more aggressive than the female Swordtales.
- The warning "potentially reaching up to" now respects the unit selected (inch vs cm).
- Spell error for "False Rosy Tetra" has been corrected.
- Removed the warning that German Blue Ram and Bolivian Ram would interbreed.
- Dwarf Platy length has been updated to 1.5 inches. Bioload has also increased significantly due to their shape (fatter than the normal platy)
- Grammar error fixed for the warning - "male betta may attack a male guppy by mistake thinking she is another male betta".
- Temperature requirement for Corydoras metae has been updated to 22-26.

- Added Jad SP-series filters.
- Added Hagen Elite Hush series filters.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 896.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 312.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

Requester for AquaFX filters: Even their own website has no information on these filters. If you can find any info on them, please forward them to me.
Also, during the past few weeks, I am having some difficulty finding time to work on these projects. If some of your requests are not appearing immediately, my apology in advance. Thanks!


----------



## Fish Whisper

Fantastic!

You should consider selling this to Google or Yahoo.


----------



## yhbae

Fish Whisper said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> You should consider selling this to Google or Yahoo.


LOL. I doubt they would be interested in a fish program.


----------



## Fish Whisper

I noticed i couldn't find any Dwarf parrot fish in the list, Maybe for the next update/version you can add it.


----------



## yhbae

Fish Whisper said:


> I noticed i couldn't find any Dwarf parrot fish in the list, Maybe for the next update/version you can add it.


Will look into it. Thanks!


----------



## jobber

an awesome site! love mixing and matching the database.

is there a way to exclude corydoras as a territorial fish, they are the least bit territorial.

i think it says that when the tanks are small.

keep up the great work and thanks again. i'm certain you've helped a lot of people out.


----------



## yhbae

jobber604 said:


> an awesome site! love mixing and matching the database.
> 
> is there a way to exclude corydoras as a territorial fish, they are the least bit territorial.
> 
> i think it says that when the tanks are small.
> 
> keep up the great work and thanks again. i'm certain you've helped a lot of people out.


I don't think I marked Cories as territorial but you are right, when the tank becomes really small, it will show a warning. Perhaps I need to refine that message.

Glad that you like it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I was playing around and something "fishy" is happening with the filtration. With an Eheim 2028, it says 158 US gal while an Eheim 2078 says 180 gallons. However, with the fish I chose, it says I'm at 72% filtration capacity with the 2028 but 82% with the 2078. That seems backwards?

Edit: Never mind. I just played around some more and really it means I need more filtration so is correct. I put in 2080 and it said 146% meaning I'm overfiltered. Just my own interpretation of the numbers I guess.


----------



## yhbae

Actually it makes sense. 

filtration % represent how sufficient your filter is. So less than 100% means you don't have enough. Keep in mind that AqAdvisor is somewhat conservative here. And I know as a fact that some experts have been able to keep their setup with less than 100% filtration level without issues.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, I edited my post immediately after I figured it out.


----------



## Scholz

useing this calculator all my fish should be dead.... : ) but their not....

there are alot of things I've done to ensure that though....


----------



## yhbae

Yeah - if you are experienced, you will be able to do things this app says it won't. Remember, this app is more for less experienced keepers to get quick warnings and guidelines.

Just curious though, what do you have?


----------



## Scholz

Equipments:

Tank (LxDxH): 24 x 12 x 12 inch (15.0gUS)
Filters: Hagen Fluval 105

Selected species: 

8 x White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Tanichthys albonubes)
1 x Zebra Nerite Snail (Neritina natalensis sp. Zebra)
1 x Otocinclus vestitus (Otocinclus vestitus)
8 x Cherry Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda)
6 x Galaxy Rasbora (Celestichthys margaritatus)
7 x Cardinal Tetra (Paracheirodon axelrodi)
1 x Albino Bristlenose Pleco (Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus)
6 x Amano Shrimp (Cardina multidentata)
3 x Furcata Rainbowfish (Pseudomugil furcata)
2 x Dwarf Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia maccullochi)

Warning: You NEED to add more aquarium filtration capacity!!!

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 49%.
Recommended water change schedule: 64% per week. (You might want to split this water change schedule to two separate 40% per week)
Your aquarium stocking level is 140%.
Your tank is overstocked. Unless you are an experienced aquarist who can meet the maintenance/biological needs of this aquarium, lower stocking levels are recommended.

The filter has about 300 x more bio media than stock... plus the tank is heavily planted. Tank gets once weekly 7.9 gallon water change. Filter gets a weekly cleaning too


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 06 20 build:

- Added Comet Goldfish.
- Added Green Phantom Pleco L200 (Hemiancistrus subviridi).
- Added Mango Pleco (Baryancistrus sp. L047).
- Jump warning has been added to Giant Danio.
- Bold faced the phrase "do your own research" near the bottom of the page.
- Green Sunfish aggression has been increased slightly. Now it will show warning if mixed with small peaceful species as food.
- Black Kuhli is no longer marked as common shoaler with the common Kuhli species.

- Added Aqua FX series filters.
- Added Laguna Pressure-Flo 700 filter.
- Added JBJ Reaction 4-Stage canister filter.
- Added JBL CristalProfi e-series filters.
- Added 318 Zoo Med Turtle Filter.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 899.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 324.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

I've been seriously lacking time to work on this project so my apology if I did not add all requested items to the application. Please remind me again if I have missed anything. Thanks!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 09 13 build:

- Added Monster Wolf Fish (Hoplias aimara).
- Added Otto PF450G filter.
- Added Apistogramma macmasteri.
- Added some additional comments to Crayfish that they are good escape artists too.
- Added Jebo 828/829/835 filters.
- Added Sunburst Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added Eheim 2226 filter.
- Upper temperarature range for Dwarf Petricola has been increased to 25C.
- pH range for Rasbora borapetensis has been updated to 5.5 - 7.5.
- Added Robertsons Cichlid (Amphilophus robertsoni).
- Added Turquoise Cichlid as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added False Firemouth as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added Blue Sifter as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added Aqueon ProFlex series filters.
- Scientific name for Celestial Pearl Danio has been changed to Danio margaritatus.
- Added Blue Botia (Yasuhikotakia modesta).
- Added Twinbar Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added Highfin Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added White Cheeked Goby (Rhinogobius wui).
- Added Aristochromis christyi.
- Added Buccochromis rhoadesii.
- Added Buccochromis lepturus.
- Added Champsochromis caeruleus.
- Added Fossorochromis rostratus.
- Added Lichnochromis acuticeps.
- Added Geophagus altifrons.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 917.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 333.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


----------



## Rayne

Thanks for the update.


----------



## yhbae

Welcome.


----------



## Morainy

Thank you for this great tool. I use it quite often. 

I just want to ask if you could check on the combination of dwarf gourami with cherry shrimp? I suggested this combo to someone based on the calculator's recommendation, but someone at BCA mentioned that the gourami would eat shrimp. I've never mixed shrimp with dwarf gouramis so I didn't catch that. Thanks!


----------



## Froggy

Yhbae,
thanks a lot for such a great calculator! Good to plan different combination.


----------



## Sweetpea

Yhbae, thank you for creating and maintaining this amazing tool. What a lot of work for you, so many thanks!!


----------



## UnderseaGal

This is an amazing tool! Thank you for creating it!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Love the calculator...hate the results..lol
309% overstocked, 67% filtration... good thing I already do 30+% wc every 3 days and the filter once a week
(yes this is a temporary tank)


----------



## Fish rookie

The person has obviously put a lot of time into this and it is a very helpful tool, great job.
But like anything else of this nature, which tries to offer a remote sight unseen analysis, this is to be used as a reference only. If you keep up with the water quality you can most likely keep more than is recommended. 
One thing I keep seeing being mentioned is the % of filtration. First of all, in my humble opinion, if you can change enough water the filtration % should not really be that big of a deal because you are always replacing your old water with new water anyway; secondary, I want to say that it is my humble opinion that if you only need say "A" amount of bio to convert your ammonia to nitrate yet you have 5 times more than that amount in your filter it is not really going to make your water any better--you are not going to have 5 times more friendly bacteria because they will only multiply in proportion to your bio load. I believe any bio filtration more than that is needed to convert 100% ammonia to nitrate will not add to the "power" of bio-filtration. With chemical filtration there may be some benefit but for bio filtration 300% bio media volume does not make it 3 times better, it is probably just about the same.
I want to mention this because I do not want any new hobbyists to think if they have 500% filtration their tank will be "cleaner" than if it only has 100% filtration so they can do lesser water change and still be fine.


----------



## Mick2016

Just to chime in:

I have TWO "Julii Corydoras" in a 5-gallon (small) tank. Nothing whatsoever territorial going on there.


----------



## Mick2016

I have a single *CANDY CANE TETRA* in the tank with a Betta (male) . . . completely indifferent to one another. Neither chasing nor nipping.


----------



## mom

I love playing with aqadvisor.


----------

